# Cunill Grinder - What is it?



## tomatoe (Jan 26, 2015)

Evening All,

Slightly random post - I wanted to pick the collective brain of the forum and hopefully find out a little more about my grinder.

I picked this up a couple of years ago and haven't been able to find out what model it is and if it's actually any good. Thoughts and feedback much appreciated.



 



 

Thank you,

John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You could do worse! Just not a lot


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You could do worse! Just not a lot


Ker-chick..... BOOOM!!!


----------



## tomatoe (Jan 26, 2015)

coffeechap.....I like your style sir.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tomatoe said:


> coffeechap.....I like your style sir.


Appologies for my unique explanation of the grinders qualities


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

tomatoe said:


> coffeechap.....I like your style sir.


Welcome to the forum tomatoe, there's been far worse grinders suggested for use on this forum.









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8789


----------



## tomatoe (Jan 26, 2015)

Think I got off let off lightly then!

Question - Am I better off using a Porlex than the Cunill for an aeropress grind?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Appologies for my unique explanation of the grinders qualities












This possibly is one of them?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

tomatoe said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Slightly random post - I wanted to pick the collective brain of the forum and hopefully find out a little more about my grinder.
> 
> ...


Serious answer time.









Looks like the previous generation of the Cunill Tauro.

As a grinder, it's ok. The doser is utter parp though.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was warned off one of these. I believe CamV6 has personal experience, why not contact him and get his feedback.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

gawd, thats one ugly grinder.....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's one of the heavier-duty Cunill models. Takes standard Cunill blades.


----------

